# Hour reader



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)

Is it worth getting a hour reader installed


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most new motors have an hour meter in the software for that motor, but none that I know of make it accessible to the owner or operator… 
If anyone knows different please correct me.

I was taught long ago to always install an hour meter on any skiff I rigged out - and that’s how I roll. They don’t cost much, are wired to your key switch and provide a ready reference to plan your maintenance by (even if that only means you’re taking it to your mechanic…


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty sure any motor with NMEA 2000 integration will have the hour data available via GPS\Sonar\Depth finder. I have a Suzuki with a Simrad and it provides me the hours.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Martvan said:


> Is it worth getting a hour reader installed


An hour meter will help you know when maintenance is due according to the manufactures recommendations. Time flies when you're having fun so you might not know when it is due otherwise.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I enjoy the convenience of my knock off tiny-tach. At less than $20, so sweat when it bites the dust.


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Absolutely on that one. Always nice to know.


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Most new motors have an hour meter in the software for that motor, but none that I know of make it accessible to the owner or operator…
> If anyone knows different please correct me.
> 
> I was taught long ago to always install an hour meter on any skiff I rigged out - and that’s how I roll. They don’t cost much, are wired to your key switch and provide a ready reference to plan your maintenance by (even if that only means you’re taking it to your mechanic…


Great idea. It’s a pain to have the mechanic pull it for you


----------

